
The fine art of literary hate mail endures - magda_wang
https://newrepublic.com/article/133043/youve-got-hate-mail
======
cafard
Actually, it sounds as if the art has declined sadly since Lawrence's day.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Not bad. Could have used a dash of H.L.Mencken's takedown of "constructive
criticism", which I'm too lazy to go find yet another time (he was against the
obligation of providing it.)

